# مشاريع كتير عماره + urban وطرق مختلفه من الاظهار



## زينه (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*مجموعه جديده من مشاريع تخرج عماره *

*

 *

*مشاريع تخرج عماره.rar*





*مشاريع urban design *

*

 *

*urban projects.rar*






*مشاريع اربن كورى رووووووووعه .*

*

 *

* koria urban projects1.rar*


نسألكم الدعاء :58:​


----------



## alaanabil (14 ديسمبر 2009)

مشاركه رائعه جدا
ومجهود ممتاز شكرا 
للمشاركه القيمه وبالتوفيق


----------



## طائر السعاده (16 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا علي هذا المجهود العظيم وندعو الله لكم بدوام الصحة والعافية


----------



## طائر السعاده (16 ديسمبر 2009)

الله عليكوا تسلم ما جابت ايديكوا شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مودى هندى (16 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع اكثر من رائع ومفيد للمعماريين مثل حالى ... مشكورة اختى على هذا العمل المفيد .. وان شاء الله يكون فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## زينه (22 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير على المرور والدعاء


----------



## زينه (22 ديسمبر 2009)

اللينكات فى كل مواضيعى وقف للمسلمين .. من يريد النقل له ذلك وارجو لكم التوفيق


----------



## مريم سنوسى (9 مارس 2010)

_  ميرسييي كتير لتعاونك.........._


"لا تنس أن البحر مؤلف من قطرات وان في كل قطرة كل ما في البحر من معاني.. .. العاصفة لا تكسر من الاغصان إلا يابسها "


----------



## زينه (10 مارس 2010)

نورتى يامريم اتمنى لكى الاستفاده ..


----------



## hermione (11 أبريل 2010)

thanxxxxxxxxx


----------



## زينه (12 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المرور الكريم واتمنى لكم النفع


----------



## احمد محمد الصاوي (4 يونيو 2010)

الشكر الجزيل لكل يد تبني


----------



## ahmed_d (4 يونيو 2010)

:12:
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عاشق منير (5 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## HARD MAN (5 يونيو 2010)

لو أمكن رفعها على رابط آخر أكون ممنون جدا


----------



## happy architect (5 يونيو 2010)

مجهود تستحق الشكر عليه 
جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك المسلمين


----------



## زينه (12 أغسطس 2010)

بالتوفيق للجميع 
الروابط كلها تعمل 100% ياجماعه!
وانا للاسف معنديش نسخه من الملفات على جهازى
علشان فرمتت الجهاز
فلو اراد احد رفعهم على مواقع اخرى يبقى جزاه الله خيرا


----------



## arch-alhosary (12 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا تسلم الأيادي .......
*


----------



## فتحي محمد87 (16 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم


----------



## odwan (17 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## arch_hamada (18 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور مشكور
مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور


----------



## زينه (30 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا 
الله يوفق الجميع


----------



## عبدالله لصور (1 أكتوبر 2010)

مجهود كبير تستحقي عليه جزيل الشكر

الف شكر 

وبانتظار جديدك


،،،، تحياتي ،،،،


----------



## arch_hamada (3 أكتوبر 2010)

​*مشكور* *مشكور**
**مشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكور**
**مشكور*​


----------



## a7laerror (4 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا بس فين تحليل المشاريع دي؟؟؟


----------



## زينه (30 أكتوبر 2010)

حللها حضرتك ..
وممكن تستفيد بالافكار التصميمه للمشاريع


----------



## nino23 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

Thannnnnnnnnkkkkkkkkkkkxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## زينه (31 أكتوبر 2010)

U R Welcome


----------



## زينه (29 يناير 2012)

Uppppppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## تفاؤلى عنوانى (14 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرااااااا 
جزاكم الله خير


----------

